# String lights - any ideas?



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Got a lighted net set for my bushes, now I have two sets of regular orange string lights that are up for a new task. Any ideas? Anything I should avoid? 

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've used orange string lights to create a look of glowing coals under a witch's cauldron.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You can pair individual bulbs/sockets together and have them tucked into other bushes, or even the grass. With some bulbs masked or out of sight, it gives the impression of pairs of glowing eyes peeking out at passers by. By putting them in something like toilet paper tubes, it makes them disappear from view as people pass by the bushes. Painting the tubes with a flat black will keep them from reflecting light, and help hide them from view too.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I typically have my plain orange lights (mixed with plain violet) on the window sills or mantle. ...places where I want a bit of soft ambient light, but don't need flickering, flashing, blinking, twinkling, strobing, etc.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Lovely ideas folks, so creative! Thank you so much.


----------

